# A Filipino knife stabbing into thick steel...



## Ron Kosakowski (Sep 23, 2010)

I was looking for a barrel, one of my students brought me one. The top was very thick steel. I did not think it would be such a successful cut test but it ended up to be a very successful test - 



 I was amazed how it went into the barrel top with absolutely no damage at all. This is impressive. Those Pakal Knives are made very well.


----------



## Xael (Sep 23, 2010)

Those knives are super nice. What are the going rates for #2?


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Sep 27, 2010)

Xael said:


> Those knives are super nice. What are the going rates for #2?


They are all around $155. If they were made here in the US, you couldn't get the sheaths or the handles carved for that price. I pass on the good value here. Go to http://traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/Sandata.html scroll to the bottom of the page and you will see all the various knives that are on the web site. I personally like the Pakal knives due to the comfort. They feel great in all gripping  positions.


----------



## Xael (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Ron, I am definitely going to check that out   Probably spent a little while I am there


----------

